# White slime on fish body



## kabuto (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi guys,
A thin white slime (not mould like) just a thin layer across a section of the body (near the tail).
What med should I try first?
Would Metronidazole work for general external disease like white stuff growing on skin of fish?

Stuff i have access to:
Metro
Clout (hav to buy)
Primafix (LFS)
Melafix (LFS)

what should i use?


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Metronidazole works on both parasites and some bacterias so it wouldn't be a bad choice given the fact that we don't know what it is--but it would be good to have a better idea of what we're dealing with. How long has the slime been there? Would you say it appeared suddenly and is spreading quickly or is more slow growing? Is the fish eating and swimming normally? Have you tested the water? What other fish do you have in the tank?

Before any treatment test the water and then do a partial water change of 30% using a good quality dechlorinator. Adding aquarium salt at the rate of 1 tablespoon per five gallons and increasing the water movement may prove helpful. Dissolve the salt first and add it gradually

Robin


----------

